# positive prints from slides



## alec (Oct 16, 2004)

how is it possible to do positive color slide to positive b+w prints in a darkroom, or do i have to use a slide scanner? All i get now are negativive b+w, which is neat, but not what i want


----------



## oriecat (Oct 16, 2004)

You're making a paper negative the first time, so then you would have to do a contact print to reverse it.


----------

